# Help meeeeeeeeeeee plssssss



## mdiasif (Oct 13, 2008)

I was working as a Business Associate(Investments and Relationship Management) in a Welath Management in the UK and redundant since last month
I am moving to Dubai in search of job and a new life next week - for three months.

It looks very dark and I dont have any clue how I am going to settle there.....
Please help me.

Thanks


----------



## Giadita (Sep 21, 2008)

mdiasif said:


> I was working as a Business Associate(Investments and Relationship Management) in a Welath Management in the UK and redundant since last month
> I am moving to Dubai in search of job and a new life next week - for three months.
> 
> It looks very dark and I dont have any clue how I am going to settle there.....
> ...


Err...Hope you're not acting in a rush of panic...I admire your courage but wouldn't it have been better to look for a job in Dubai from the UK?
Anyway, if you're already made your decision to move then good luck!
Where are you going to stay? Have u got in touch with any company that does same business here about?
I'm not on the field unfortunately...may be you should post that you're looking for a job? You never know, someone on the forum might be in the area and could give some advice.

Best Wishes


----------



## mdiasif (Oct 13, 2008)

*Wealth Management Looking for job*

Hi Giadita,

Thanks for your reply. I am going to stay with my uncle's family. I have no probs with food and accommodation . My main concern is getting the right job. As you know the situation back in th UK is very bad that too banking industry is worse.

Please hep me if you knowany recruitment consultant or anyone working for wealth management, private banking.

Thnks




Giadita said:


> Err...Hope you're not acting in a rush of panic...I admire your courage but wouldn't it have been better to look for a job in Dubai from the UK?
> Anyway, if you're already made your decision to move then good luck!
> Where are you going to stay? Have u got in touch with any company that does same business here about?
> I'm not on the field unfortunately...may be you should post that you're looking for a job? You never know, someone on the forum might be in the area and could give some advice.
> ...


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Yes, I do admire your courage as well. However in the long run, your rush to come here might end up costing more if you have to go back to the UK to wait for an employment visa. Whilst there are jobs here, bear in mind that competition is even tougher than it was a month ago. So many people are now in the same boat as yourself and employers can now pick and choose at their leisure. I work in construction and my company is about to start recruiting again and unlike when I came over, we are now only looking for senior guys to fill up all positions including junior positions!! The tables have turned and it is now an employers' market!!

I would advise that you spend whatever time you have in the UK researching your industry properly and gathering as much information about prospective employers and their current needs. Make sure that your CV is up to date (have a few copies printed off) and start making the initial contact with both recruitment agencies (google will be your best friend there and search older threads as well) and individual agencies. Once you arrive, sort yourself out with a local number asap and start following up on the initial contacts that you have made.

One thing to bear in mind is that whilst you are desperate, do not jump on the first job that comes your way as if you end up hating your job later on, you will effectively be stuck with the job for at least 6-12 months before you can leave, without incurring a labour ban. Weigh up each offer and decide wisely. Do let your situation cloud your judgement.

I hope it all works out for you and best of luck!


----------



## mdiasif (Oct 13, 2008)

*Wealth Managemtn - Relationship Manager*

Thnk Maz25.

I have talked to some consultants but I was asked to come to Dubai else it would be very difficult. I made this move because I was fed up with this market and I desperately need a job and the situation in the UK is getting worser and I am sure I cannnot secure one in near future. I have got some personal commitments as well.

Thanks




Maz25 said:


> Yes, I do admire your courage as well. However in the long run, your rush to come here might end up costing more if you have to go back to the UK to wait for an employment visa. Whilst there are jobs here, bear in mind that competition is even tougher than it was a month ago. So many people are now in the same boat as yourself and employers can now pick and choose at their leisure. I work in construction and my company is about to start recruiting again and unlike when I came over, we are now only looking for senior guys to fill up all positions including junior positions!! The tables have turned and it is now an employers' market!!
> 
> I would advise that you spend whatever time you have in the UK researching your industry properly and gathering as much information about prospective employers and their current needs. Make sure that your CV is up to date (have a few copies printed off) and start making the initial contact with both recruitment agencies (google will be your best friend there and search older threads as well) and individual agencies. Once you arrive, sort yourself out with a local number asap and start following up on the initial contacts that you have made.
> 
> ...


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Just come and enjoy, you have more chance of getting a position if you are here than if you're not. Also the costs for local hire are considerably cheaper than abroad.

Go for it, what have you got to lose apart from a bit of cash?


----------



## mdiasif (Oct 13, 2008)

*Thanks*



Andy Capp said:


> Just come and enjoy, you have more chance of getting a position if you are here than if you're not. Also the costs for local hire are considerably cheaper than abroad.
> 
> Go for it, what have you got to lose apart from a bit of cash?



Finally, landed in Dubai......Got a new sim card and waiting for it to get activated.......

Then have to ring all the consultants.........ooooooooooooo:-(


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Welcome, check your PMs...


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

mdiasif said:


> Finally, landed in Dubai......Got a new sim card and waiting for it to get activated.......
> 
> Then have to ring all the consultants.........ooooooooooooo:-(


Glad to hear that you made it! I hope that it all works out!


----------



## mdiasif (Oct 13, 2008)

*Thanks*

Thanks Maz25 
Thank you Andy Capp for helping me.


----------



## mdiasif (Oct 13, 2008)

Dubai job market is almost similar to UK one.


----------

